# Cape Escape sale



## spragu14 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in the process of selling a week through Cape Escape.  Now the sales person would like me to trade the week before the sale is complete, and I would be repayed after the sale.  To do this I would need to pay my maintenance fee (It's a December week and I haven't paid it yet), deposit it and trade it.  I'm also wondering if I will need to buy a guest certificate.  This is going to add up to quite a bit of money, as it is a nice Gold Crown resort with a higher maintenance fee.  Does this seem reasonable?  I though of saying that if they pay the fees up front, I would do the trade if it is available.
Thanks for any input on this deal, and suggestions on what any of you Tuggers might do.


----------



## patsymck (May 19, 2006)

The same thing happened to me.  I did not pay the guest certificate, It took a long time to get reimbursed for the maintenance fee, actually it took a long time for the whole sale.
I had to keep after them but after a few months it was over.

Pat


----------



## spragu14 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks, Pat.  I decided not to pay the maintenance fee for this year, and it looks like the buyer was O.K. with this.  The sale is still in progess, as far as I know    

Janet


----------

